# please help with snow plow!



## plumcrazychally (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 2006 honda recon that I would like to get a plow for. what exactly would I need to get it on there and working at minimal costs? I'm looking into a moose plow but I'm not sure what else I would need to get it on there. if you could help, that would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

wrong section try the atv section


----------



## plumcrazychally (Feb 22, 2011)

oh sorry about that and thanks


----------

